# Cantering on the spot



## Mythical (Nov 23, 2011)

Is there a proper name for it? Is there a horse sport (in either english or western) where it's used and horses are trained to do it? Does anyone know the aids for canter on the spot (in english)?

I took my share horse out for a walk on some quiet roads at the weekend, and being impatient to get back he started to jog. No faster than a walk, but as We don't know each other too well yet and I don't like to trot on metalled roads because they can be slippery even when dry, I tried to ask him to walk. This resulted in a very, very collected canter, almost on the spot. He was still listening - I could turn him with my reins and he yeilded easily to my leg - so it would have been quite cool if it wasn't on the road!

Last question, I know lots of horses do this when they're excited or impatient, I've seen it but never experienced it before. What's the right way to get them to chill out and stop it?


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Mythical said:


> Last question, I know lots of horses do this when they're excited or impatient, I've seen it but never experienced it before. What's the right way to get them to chill out and stop it?


I will let others who know more terms answer the first part, but the last part is easy and complicated all at once. In the short form it goes like this - if they want to do a colledted canter home, turn around and continue to do that collected canter three or four miles in the opposite direction. Then ask them to walk home calmly. If not - repeat until horse is too tired to try to run home. 

Going home needs to always be calm. If not, make them work and head away from home.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Agreed. Has anybody thought of Dressaging this horse?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I wanted to post something practical for you to do. You will need to work your horse away from a gate that leads away from the barn where he is stalled. It's a simple exercise and he won't freak.
You mount at that gate, CLOSED. You move away at the trot and circle back towards the gate, slowing to a walk. As soon as you get to the gate, cue for the trot.
REPEAT, REPEAT, REPEAT
Change directions and repeat the same # of times. Enough for 1 session.
Repeat again tommorrow. After about one week of this, move away from the gate at the canter, half-halt to the trot, then half-halt and halt-walk-halt on the way back towards the gate. I'd do this for a good month.
Your horse will NEVER get over wanting to run back towards the barn bc he feels safe there and his friends are there. BUT, you can make it clear to him that when you are aboard, racing back is not an option.
He is overfaced trail riding for now, so I'd stop before you get thrown fighting with him on the trail.


----------



## Mythical (Nov 23, 2011)

Corporal said:


> Agreed. Has anybody thought of Dressaging this horse?


Yes, funnily enough!
I spoke to his owner about it earlier in the week - he won't stop in a snaffle. It's definitely something I'd like to try though. Even if just at home.

Thanks for the replies. We do have an outdoor school where the gate faces the barn, I'll try asking him to trot away and walk back etc as suggested. I have a lesson with his owners trainer at the weekend so hopefully she'll be able to help too.


----------

